
Show HN: Nymph, a C like programming language - nymphmechanic
https://gitHub.com/maelswarm/nymph
======
thosakwe
Awesome work. I have great respect for anyone who has the patience/discipline
to write an entire parser in C or C++.

The language looks cool too, and could (probably?) host itself pretty easily.

------
unlinked_dll
Is this a re-implementation/re-imagining of Stroustrup's original "C with
classes" that turned into C++?

------
SeekingMeaning
Not gonna lie, I thought the example code was a diff at first

